# FurTube! Admins Places Now CLOSED!



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

Strictly For Furry Videos I have made a video page called FurTube....

Here is the link.

http://www.furtube.magnify.net

You MUST register before submitting videos and viewing them

Link to register is

http://www.furtube.magnify.net/login/?msg=You+must+be+logged+in+to+view+videos.&after_login=%2Fitem%2FP2MT7BBWMZBRS7C2

The Rules and Regulations for FurTube are now online and in place, here's the link to them: http://subfurvient.byethost33.com/furtube.php

Also I'm looking for a couple of Admins for Furtube,

Nevermint - is reserved as a Admin unless he says otherwise.

I'm Looking for 2 More Admins

All you need to do is note me (on the main site) with reasons of being an admin and Nevermint and I will discuss and select those who are deemed worthy, this is basically so Furtube can remain clean and good for all while some on us are away.

Thanks for taking a keen interest everybody..

-- Feral

P.S I have a feeling at least 1 person is going to have a go at me, Oh well I tried.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Marking approximate time of when Furtube went live.

Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Not tested with Opera? When you make a website, you should test it with _all_ the major browsers. I know it's a furry site, but not everyone loves Firefox.

/Yes, I hang onto the opinion that Opera is a major browser.
//*grumble*


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Not tested with Opera? When you make a website, you should test it with _all_ the major browsers. I know it's a furry site, but not everyone loves Firefox.
> 
> /Yes, I hang onto the opinion that Opera is a major browser.
> //*grumble*



I didn't make the template or anything I just own the page and maintain it, all the template and whatnot are pre-made so things like this will happen I will try to get this fixed however.


----------



## Karioannah (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Still Need admins?


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Karioannah said:
			
		

> Still Need admins?



Note me here or on the mainsite with reasons why and I'll have read through


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Is there enough furry content out there to make a FurTube?

I think what Ceceil Felias said.


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

I think this is a good idea, a furry-oriented web video hosting service.

Well I know that this isn't that, just saying that this could be a precursor to a hosting service of that kind.

Hope it works.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

FurTube is a idea that is in it's test phase and I have the full rights to terminate the service, however FurTube will only be online until the End of october 2008 when It finishes It's Beta run...

Then I will make a choice on wheter to keep it going or fold it up.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Well, I'll check it out, and I guess we'll see how teh furtube goes. It is an interesting idea.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> Is there enough furry content out there to make a FurTube?
> 
> I think what Ceceil Felias said.



You might want to look at the site now.......... I haven't touched it since this morning.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Well, hot damn. Looks like it's taking off. Perhaps I spoke too soon.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

It looks a little likely but I may have to hand over the reigns of it because of my personal life, I'm not saying anything is certain but I may have to step down................. People are bound to say "oh that didn't last long" Oh well is my answer


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Well, the best of luck to the project, and I sent you a message as well. :]


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> Well, the best of luck to the project, and I sent you a message as well. :]



Could you tell me where you sent the message, I'm a little confused.....? :?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Er, on FurTube. My apologies for not clarifying.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> Er, on FurTube. My apologies for not clarifying.




Don't apologise, it happens, I'll just go and read it now!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Not tested with Opera? When you make a website, you should test it with _all_ the major browsers. I know it's a furry site, but not everyone loves Firefox.
> 
> /Yes, I hang onto the opinion that Opera is a major browser.
> //*grumble*


Another Opera user! <3 *hugs*

I'm just saying it won't last long because of the bandwidth. The poor server it's running on is going to explooode. D:


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> /Yes, I hang onto the opinion that Opera is a major browser.
> //*grumble*



It is a major browser.  And it has a LOT of strong points, and is almost as good a browser as FF in some ways.


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I know. I think it is a better browser than Firefox overall. Just...3% user base, you know?

/OMGBROWSERWARGO.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAM consumption that doesn't rapidly spiral into the 300MB ranges?


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Is it alright if I say that I registered to FurTube this morning and started submitting as many videos as I could find through YouTube and other sites?

Right now, I'm on page 94 of YouTube search results for "furry".

Sorry if this is a sort of video spamming or whoring, I was just interested in posting any furry videos I could find, just to say that there's a sizable, diverse archive of videos to choose from on FurTube.

Again, sorry if it seems spammy.


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Tycho The Itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that for any Mozilla-based app? *glares at Miro*


----------



## valkura (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

I'd totally use Opera if I had more control with how tabs opened (or if they just did it the way I want by default.)   Tab Mix Plus is really the only reason I use Firefox. :-

It appears furtube.com supposedly expires tomorrow.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				raynevandunem said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, of course. It seems to be a major issue with the Mozilla architecture.


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> raynevandunem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. I think that XUL and the extensions make up for a great deal of the deficiencies of the platform, but the fact that I can't leave my browser open for as long as I want, or open as many tabs as I want, without having the browser slow to a grinding halt on me.

I think that it's not just Firefox that has issues with how many tabs you have open at one time, but I don't think we should be held back by such artificial limitations, particularly not in the era of tabbed browsing (or "power browsing", if you will).

I just don't think that Firefox or any other browser is designed for, say, 200+ open tabs at once. Plus, navigating between tabs on any browser just sucks IMO.


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Gahhh firefox is a RAM hog on this crappy 512meg laptop.

Anyway, I like the site. But your HTML is a MESS. I'll be a coder for you if you want, maybe fix that up a bit. And I can probably get you a .com or .net (or any of the others besides .gov) domain name in the future if you decide to continue it. If yous be interested, my AIM is culmor30.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

I give FurTube 5 months, tops.


----------



## valkura (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

^based on?


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				valkura said:
			
		

> ^based on?



Not here to debate with you. :>


----------



## valkura (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

WELL YOU'RE BORING

It wasn't actually going to be a debate anyway, since I have no opinion on the matter.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				valkura said:
			
		

> WELL YOU'RE BORING
> 
> It wasn't actually going to be a debate anyway, since I have no opinion on the matter.



*Cracks up* Good, because neither do I. XDDDD


----------



## valkura (Apr 17, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Lol, nice.

I wish there was another browser that lets you select a tab using ctrl and a number key.  So far, I've found only Firefox really does that.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 18, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				PogoRoo said:
			
		

> I give FurTube 5 months, tops.



Hmmm on the first page I said I'd only be maintaining it until October 08 so yeah that works out at about 5 months.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 18, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

Holy Smokes, just looked and in 48 hours (roughly) 1370 videos are on the site.......


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 18, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*

I was imagining a similar site, only it was supported by Google like YouTube is.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 19, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Gushousekai195 said:
			
		

> I was imagining a similar site, only it was supported by Google like YouTube is.



Nah, google would never support such a thing they would most likely do a straight middle finger gesture at it ( In my words not google's)

Anyhoo..

Admin places are now closed.

The New Admins Are

GrimFang
Mouschi
NewfDraggie
raynevandunem

Mouschi has also replaced me as the Lead admin for Furtube, I stepped down due to pressing RL commitments.


----------



## Ailure (Apr 19, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Tycho The Itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firefox 3 have apparently the least memory consumption now. See this. And remember Firefox 3 have progressed a little since too. They figured out the major cause for the memory leak, which was some kind of memory fragmentation.

Also I don't like the idea of a furtube. Why does furries need to segregate themselves from mainstream sites, and insist on creating their own sites. :/ Last I checked, Youtube didn't disallow furry content... unless is it's off XXX nature.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 19, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ailure said:
			
		

> Also I don't like the idea of a furtube. Why does furries need to segregate themselves from mainstream sites, and insist on creating their own sites. :/ Last I checked, Youtube didn't disallow furry content... unless is it's off XXX nature.



What I'm saying is that Youtube allows it yes but they would never support a seperate run for the sake of the fandom, but with this FurTube it cuts back on the trolls and haters spamming the videos....


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 19, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ailure said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, right. xD I forgot about that. I assume it's out of beta, then?


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 20, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ailure said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the idea, at least as a gallery of further furry/anthro expression in video form as opposed to the general appeal of YouTube.

Think FurAffinity as opposed to DeviantArt, and the sorts of practices and norms in either gallery as far as their relations with, say, adult or concept furry art is concerned.

I don't think that FurTube has to be segregatory towards YouTube, though. One of my wishes for FurTube is to:


see the site evolve with its members
be a host to further concepts and ideas that can only spring from a furry video site (at least something more than just art slideshows, fursuit showings, past convention memories, and Second Life/Furcadia screencaps).


----------



## Ailure (Apr 20, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Ah, right. xD I forgot about that. I assume it's out of beta, then?


Not yet, but at this point it probably would be soon.  Beta 5 is stable enough for me so far.

Also with the case of FurAffinity... wasn't the site started because basically DeviantArt doesn't allow adult artwork, and some other popular art site disallowed adult artwork as well?

Hell, I only go to furaffinity because it have artwork I don't find anywhere else.


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: FurTube!*



			
				Ailure said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DA allows for "tasteful nudity". No outright porn or obscenities.

FA, OTOH, allows for yiff art, no human/real nudity or porn though. At least, that's what I assume.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 21, 2008)

Just so people know.... You can talk about FurTube At the Following link

(Official Subfurvient/FurTube Forums)  http://subfurvient.byethost33.com/forum/index.php


----------

